# The Waltons...do they still live in America?



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 1, 2016)

I loved the TV series "The Waltons" and it was pretty much my dream to have a family of my own one day that would be just like they were. Even though I'm going to be 65 years old in 24 days I still can't completely let go of that dream. Some things are just to good to let go of and the Waltons way of family life is one of those things to me.


----------



## Dee64 (Feb 1, 2016)

I love "The Waltons"  TV series as well. Reminds me of my childhood days. There were 7 of us, me, my 4 siblings and mom and dad. We'd all go to bed at the same time, and all take turns at saying goodnight to each other, just like the Waltons did. And, i just love the way it portrays family life, as it was in the past! Enjoy those Waltons re-runs whenever they are on TV. Still my favorite show of all.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 1, 2016)

"The Waltons" messed me up. Ever since seeing "The Homecoming" as a kid I was enchanted by the idea of a big family. Silly me... John Boy never got busted for running moonshine n' Mary Ellen never got out on parole. It takes a lot to raise one never mind a whole house of them. But it was a beautiful show anyways.


----------



## chic (Feb 1, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> "The Waltons" messed me up. Ever since seeing "The Homecoming" as a kid I was enchanted by the idea of a big family. Silly me... John Boy never got busted for running moonshine n' Mary Ellen never got out on parole. It takes a lot to raise one never mind a whole house of them. But it was a beautiful show anyways.



Good point, Fur. Of course they were all Bible thumping Baptists. Remember when Erin wasn't allowed to model in a modern bathing suit because it was considered indecent? :highly_amused:

Still, I loved the show for the family harmony represented in it. Also the location was just beautiful.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2016)

Yep I loved the waltons too ..we had the same number of family members in ours ...but there couldn't have been 2 families more dissimilar.....oooh to have lived in such harmony, and with parents who were genuinely interested and encouraging ..that was always my dream.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorry I just got off two episodes of OINB...Good night John Boy, Good night Mary Ellen, Yo Mary baby, Crazy Eyes is waiting for your tail...


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 1, 2016)

I enjoyed The Waltons...it was sort of like Andy Griffith...only with a big family on a mountain...and no Barney Fife.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 1, 2016)

Loved that show and many similar to it back when I was still delusional, I also wanted to marry Johnboy, or at least someone like him.  I have to admit the one who still has a small piece of my heart was very similar in character.   I sort of corrupted him.  Oh well, I think a lot of us dreamed of such wonderous existences as the Waltons and Mayberry.  I am nd of wish though, I had a better insight back then as to what life was really like for people on those farms and neighborhoods.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 2, 2016)

I have eight brothers and sisters so I had a part of the Waltons that way. We never stayed in one place though as my dad was in the service and after that he was a traveling salesman. One of the blessings of having a large family and we were all close in age, is that if you do move alot and don't get to make deep friendships, you always have your siblings as friends too. I have five sisters and three brothers and we all still get together with each other as often as we can. One thing I loved about the Waltons was how the grandparents were always part of the family too and if you watched the whole series...you saw that this family had it's share of problems just like any other family and yet they remained bonded as a family. I loved their home with the big porch and just the fact that home was in one place and not changing every few years or more often.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2016)

Babs, I don't know if you heard or not but the Walton family was first placed on a No Fly list, then later arrested by Homeland Security after storming their mountain compound. Hundreds of handguns and automatic rifles were found, as well as home-made explosives and moonshine. 

Unfortunately when DHS, ATF, EPA, DEA, FBI and the local and state police agencies raided the compound in that infamous 5-day firefight several of the family members chose to end their own lives rather than submit to Government control. John Boy is still unaccounted for and is assumed to be on the run in the Blue Ridge Mountains. The Baptist church they attended is currently under inspection by the IRS for tax fraud.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 2, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Babs, I don't know if you heard or not but the Walton family was first placed on a No Fly list, then later arrested by Homeland Security after storming their mountain compound. Hundreds of handguns and automatic rifles were found, as well as home-made explosives and moonshine.
> 
> Unfortunately when DHS, ATF, EPA, DEA, FBI and the local and state police agencies raided the compound in that infamous 5-day firefight several of the family members chose to end their own lives rather than submit to Government control. John Boy is still unaccounted for and is assumed to be on the run in the Blue Ridge Mountains. The Baptist church they attended is currently under inspection by the IRS for tax fraud.



In today's world...I could definitely see that happening!


----------



## oldman (Feb 2, 2016)

If you want to see the Waltons of today, take a drive through the Appalachia's. For those that don't understand, Google Appalachia and read how these people live. It's like a step back in time. Not quite as bad as it was just 25 years ago, but many still suffer through poverty. When I drive through that area, I can hear the song, "Dueling Banjos." I have a great story about this area that happened to me just 5 or 6 years ago. I'll share it when the time is appropriate.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 2, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> I loved the TV series "The Waltons" and it was pretty much my dream to have a family of my own one day that would be just like they were. Even though I'm going to be 65 years old in 24 days I still can't completely let go of that dream. Some things are just to good to let go of and the Waltons way of family life is one of those things to me.



We used to watch that programme when I was young, but I don't know that I would have regarded them as a dream family.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 3, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> We used to watch that programme when I was young, but I don't know that I would have regarded them as a dream family.



I lived in my dream family for the most part...the Waltons just got to stay in one place with theirs most of the time and I think that is one thing that drew me to that show as we moved around so much.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 3, 2016)

I've no complaints about my family so much, I had the wonderful siblings, I couldn't have asked for better same with my parents they were very loving towards me as well, though the life itself did take a turn for the worst for a variety of reasons, I won't go into.  Many, hardships came our way.  Mostly, it is that I kept wanting to hold on to the belief that somewhere out there, outside of my living nightmares, many, more of the people were like the John boys and Little House On The Prairie kids and Aunt Bees and such, this where my mind was faulted.  I don't think my thinking changed much even while all I went through, I still had faith in the goodness of people no matter how horrific things around me seemed at times and, of course, there were good people who crossed my path.  I am forever grateful for those people who were indeed kind.  I think it's hard to give up wanting to believe most people are going to be like that that, but, life has a way of bringing you back down to reality about the truth of self and all humanity and that there is no perfection as one might define it, just people mostly living what they know how to live good or bad changing to do better when and if they are aware there needs to be improvement and some too sick to care of the harm they do.

Being honest here, I don't really remember how the Walton family dynamics were all that much, I just remember thinking I want to marry someone like Johnboy, same, with all those types, Richie in Happy Days, Raj from What's Happening, those were my ideal kind of guys back in the day.  Yep, the more nerdy ones with the good hearts.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 3, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I've no complaints about my family so much, I had the wonderful siblings, I couldn't have asked for better same with my parents they were very loving towards me as well, though the life itself did take a turn for the worst for a variety of reasons, I won't go into.  Many, hardships came our way.  Mostly, it is that I kept wanting to hold on to the belief that somewhere out there, outside of my living nightmares, many, more of the people were like the John boys and Little House On The Prairie kids and Aunt Bees and such, this where my mind was faulted.  I don't think my thinking changed much even while all I went through, I still had faith in the goodness of people no matter how horrific things around me seemed at times and, of course, there were good people who crossed my path.  I am forever grateful for those people who were indeed kind.  I think it's hard to give up wanting to believe most people are going to be like that that, but, life has a way of bringing you back down to reality about the truth of self and all humanity and that there is no perfection as one might define it, just people mostly living what they know how to live good or bad changing to do better when and if they are aware there needs to be improvement and some too sick to care of the harm they do.
> 
> Being honest here, I don't really remember how the Walton family dynamics were all that much, I just remember thinking I want to marry someone like Johnboy, same, with all those types, Richie in Happy Days, Raj from What's Happening, those were my ideal kind of guys back in the day.  Yep, the more nerdy ones with the good hearts.



I'm sure most of us have been through what I call the "School of hard knocks" as you have. I for one can relate and though my faith in human beings has faltered many times...the important thing is I still choose to believe in the good in people instead of letting the bad destroy me or my peace of mind. Happiness and Joy are blossoms that bloom because we choose to nurture these things even when others try to pull them out of us. Some people just don't know the difference between weeds and flowers and yet some weeds have really beautiful flowers too.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 3, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> I'm sure most of us have been through what I call the "School of hard knocks" as you have. I for one can relate and though my faith in human beings has faltered many times...the important thing is I still choose to believe in the good in people instead of letting the bad destroy me or my peace of mind. Happiness and Joy are blossoms that bloom because we choose to nurture these things even when others try to pull them out of us. Some people just don't know the difference between weeds and flowers and yet some weeds have really beautiful flowers too.



I agree there are plenty of good people, it would be nice to not have to pick through so many thorns and weeds of which you ain't going to get nothing but mint which will kill take out everything in its path if your not careful in spite of its wonderful lasting intoxicating scent.  I do make it a point to live in the positive, I just serve up a good side of realist with that slab, hap, hap, happy, jovialness. I rather like my realist side.

Speaking of, a song just came on tv that makes me nostalgic and sad all at once. "The Day The Music Died" Not sure why they're playing it, but I'm sure they will mention it soon.

Oh gee, it was the Day Buddy Holly Died, Richie Valens, and a few others died in a Plain crash.  I wasn't yet a full 10 months, old.  I mention my age, because for some reason, I thought that happened much later I guess because I had seen a couple of stories made about Buddy Holly's life and the plane crash years later.  But I do remember that song very well.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I agree there are plenty of good people, it would be nice to not have to pick through so many thorns and weeds of which you ain't going to get nothing but mint which will kill take out everything in its path if your not careful in spite of its wonderful lasting intoxicating scent.  I do make it a point to live in the positive, I just serve up a good side of realist with that slab, hap, hap, happy, jovialness. I rather like my realist side.



Now see, there are some of us who take the opposite path - living every day as a mint plant, only occasionally finding a reason to be joyous. It keeps one grounded, ready to deal with the darker side of life, yet not totally excluding the chance of experiencing happiness in little bits and pieces. 

We mint plants have no expectations and are rarely disappointed


----------



## AprilT (Feb 3, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Now see, there are some of us who take the opposite path - living every day as a mint plant, only occasionally finding a reason to be joyous. It keeps one grounded, ready to deal with the darker side of life, yet not totally excluding the chance of experiencing happiness in little bits and pieces.
> 
> We mint plants have no expectations and are rarely disappointed



Ah but see, I am not joyous naturally, it is something I work at, the mint plant is something that for a lack of a better description is like the serpent in the garden of Eden, so I wouldn't place that label on you, I think you misunderstood or maybe not.  I do like my happy in small doses anyone who seems too happy all the time, I tend to think isn't playing with a full deck or is masking or compensating for quite a bit of pain, not to say, I've never not been guilty of stuffing hurt away.  But, I'm no shrinking violet, I can handle the worst of the worst and get on with life, find the positive in it as I have and continue to do so far even when I rather not.  We all do what we need to do and often say what we need to say sometimes true be it our full truth or not or just what we think that may be.  But hey, I know I have no real reason to complain in this moment in time so, I will enjoy the time in the present so that I will live another day to spoil some more dreams.  j/k, so that I can spreads some joy, no that's not quite right either; so that I can hope for many more episodes of TWD.  Now we're talking.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

I do understand that we each of us need to find a reason to keep on keeping on.

You have TWD. I have cat spanking and pepperoni pizza. _C__'est_ _la vie

_BTW - I would be honored to be likened to the serpent. Being the one to spoil the plans of an omnipotent deity? Hell yeah!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2016)

I enjoyed The Waltons. Families have lots in common but remain unique. I guess as long as the members love each other, things are right.

G'night, Babs.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 3, 2016)

I have cat spanking

Crazy Eyes loves that too see she is so with you...


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 3, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> I enjoyed The Waltons. Families have lots in common but remain unique. I guess as long as the members love each other, things are right.
> 
> G'night, Babs.



Goodnight RadishRose.


----------



## chic (Feb 4, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> I enjoyed The Waltons. Families have lots in common but remain unique. I guess as long as the members love each other, things are right.
> 
> G'night, Babs.



I absolutely agree. Love is what the show was all about. it makes me want to hug a grandparent but they're all gone now. So I hug a rerun of the show occasionally. 

G'night Radish


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 4, 2016)

HA, Phil -- we all know you're a big teddy bear at heart!


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 4, 2016)

Looking back on the show I wouldn't have liked to live in a family like the Waltons who seemed to be so close it was claustrophobic.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 4, 2016)

chic said:


> I absolutely agree. Love is what the show was all about. it makes me want to hug a grandparent but they're all gone now. So I hug a rerun of the show occasionally.
> 
> G'night Radish



True, it's the love of family that most resonates, I didn't know there was any other way within families till I learned differently talking with others and witnessed hate between siblings and other family members.  But for me that is the thing I miss most, can't be replaced by a man or other things outside of family for me, though a lifetime of love with a significant other would have been nice too, I don't long for that, I long for my dearly departed family members.  Nothing can replace that, but, being able to find joy in other things and having great friendships are a pretty great as well.  I'm thankful I have friends who are as close as family, whom I love dearly.


----------

